# Any laws about chemicals on boat ramps?



## Spey (Jul 27, 2004)

Every boat ramp I saw this weekend had salt on it, and I've seen kitty litter used as well. Knowing that stuff all gets washed into the rivers eventually...is it considered polluting to use salt on icy ramps?

Thanks.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Its used on the roads with storm drains. The little used at a launch is nothing compared to the roads.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

The other place you really see it is every bridge that crosses a river. And they use alot of salt, as bridges usually get icy. Then the snowplow comes by and throws all that salt and sand into the river. Ever look below those bridges as the ice and snow start to melt. Piles of sand on the ice. Just imagine how much salt is there too.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I know of one city that plows all of there downtown snow laced with salt oil etc into the lake at the end of the street.

I believe another one halls all of there snow down to the boat launch on a famous river and pushes it down the launch into the river.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

All the runoff from the salt and washer solvent(doesn't seem like much but it adds up) runs down into bodies of water close to roads. There is a lake down the road from me that is not safe for keeping fish due to salt/solvent and oil form the gas station leaking into the water. Instead of finding an environmentally safe way to do this, the government just tells you not to eat the fish. What a bunch of bull!


----------

